# Emergency Room type B billing



## luannw7 (Jun 23, 2010)

What CPT codes are to be billed for the ER docs professional billing for visits in a type B emergency room? Are they the Emergency Room codes OR the outpatient visit codes? I know on the facility side they are to bill out Gcodes to Medicare for type B. Thanks for your help!
LuAnn


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 23, 2010)

Any ER encounter for the physician claim is to have the E&M codes in 99281-99285 range


----------



## smmac23 (Jul 15, 2011)

99281 - 99285 can only be used if the type B ED is available 24 hours a day, per AMA guidelines in the CPT book. If not available 24 hrs, then 99201 - 99215 must be used.


----------



## mwright58 (Mar 16, 2017)

what Place of service do you use 22 or 23


----------

